# January 2021 Results Map



## RBHeadge PE

I will update this map only as needed. If you know when another State released then please post it below.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This one caught me off guard. It looks like results first starting coming in around 11AM eastern.

North Carolina appeared to be first. The first iteration of the map includes: 
North Carolina, Alabama, Florida, Wyoming, New Mexico, Arizona, Oregon.

It is possible, but unconfirmed, that Colorado already released.


----------



## powerdaffodils

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 21231
> 
> 
> I will update this map on an as-needed basis.


WA has released. I unfortunately did not pass again. my score is 46


----------



## RBHeadge PE

added Washington and Tennessee


----------



## tru2YM

powerdaffodils said:


> WA has released. I unfortunately did not pass again. my score is 46


Don't give up! I just passed on my 5th attempt...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Added Connecticut (tuesday).

Reflecting that Texas, New York, Minnesota, and Colorado are known to be waiting.


----------



## aisaac

RBHeadge PE said:


> Added Connecticut (tuesday).
> 
> Reflecting that Texas, New York, Minnesota, and Colorado are known to be waiting.


I apologize, I've never been through this process. When you say that Texas is waiting, what does that mean? They have the results but are waiting to release for some reason? Is that typical? And how long do they usually wait?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

aisaac said:


> I apologize, I've never been through this process. When you say that Texas is waiting, what does that mean? They have the results but are waiting to release for some reason? Is that typical? And how long do they usually wait?


This is a special session so things are a bit different than normal.

Normally, i.e. October and April exams, there are examinees from all 55 States and Territories (plus international takers). We fully expect to hear back from all 50 States + DC, and maybe PR and VI too. In the past I would add a color to the State only when the results are released.

This time however the exam was only held in ~11 States. People outside those States could take the exam at those locations too. We don't know if there were examinees from all 55 US jurisdictions. Chances are that many States simply don't have an examinees this session. Therefore I am only coloring in States where someone reports that they have gotten a result or are waiting for a results. The latter is a note for me to color it in later. I expect that many States will be left blank in this iteration of the map.

We aren't getting anything official from the States here. It's all based on voluntary reporting from posters here or on reddit.

re: release. NCEES notifies the States the results are ready and ask permission to release the results to the examinees. Most States reply back immediately that they can be released. Some States have internal processes they need to go through before authorizing release. Nearly all release by the end of Day 2, and the few stragglers are usually out within a week.

Re: Texas. Normally Texas tends to release the PM of Day 1 or morning of Day 2. However the Texas office was closed yesterday due to power outages. A couple people posted on reddit yesterday that they are still waiting for their results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Added Minnesota.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Added New Jersey


----------



## aisaac

Still waiting in Texas. Have Colorado and New York released?


----------



## Blockchain_PE

TX is out. PASSED (Construction) on 6th TRY!!!!! You read that right. Thank you all for all the support and help. 
I am here to help people to get through this in any way possible. Hundreds of hours of study, thousands of papers and notes, prep course videos, text books....you name it....6 F****G YEARS OF DEDICATION!!!..... My mind was set that this will be my last time regardless of whatever the outcome is. I have never failed in my life until I started taking this damn exam. I do believe now you can do this. Last but not the least, you are still smart and nothing short of what you were yesterday regardless of any outcome of the exam. Let's do this all!!!!!


----------



## aisaac

Passed transportation!!!!! Yes, Texas results are out!!!


----------



## Blockchain_PE

aisaac said:


> Passed transportation!!!!! Yes, Texas results are out!!!


Congrats


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

thinline said:


> TX is out. PASSED (Construction) on 6th TRY!!!!! You read that right. Thank you all for all the support and help.
> I am here to help people to get through this in any way possible. Hundreds of hours of study, thousands of papers and notes, prep course videos, text books....you name it....6 F****G YEARS OF DEDICATION!!!..... My mind was set that this will be my last time regardless of whatever the outcome is. I have never failed in my life until I started taking this damn exam. I do believe now you can do this. Last but not the least, you are still smart and nothing short of what you were yesterday regardless of any outcome of the exam. Let's do this all!!!!!


Congratulations!!! Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Congrats


----------



## tru2YM

thinline said:


> TX is out. PASSED (Construction) on 6th TRY!!!!! You read that right. Thank you all for all the support and help.
> I am here to help people to get through this in any way possible. Hundreds of hours of study, thousands of papers and notes, prep course videos, text books....you name it....6 F****G YEARS OF DEDICATION!!!..... My mind was set that this will be my last time regardless of whatever the outcome is. I have never failed in my life until I started taking this damn exam. I do believe now you can do this. Last but not the least, you are still smart and nothing short of what you were yesterday regardless of any outcome of the exam. Let's do this all!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Congratulations!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Added Texas. I've also changed Colorado and New York to reflect that they released after day 2. 

It looks like the updates here and on reddit have ceased. I'm going to treat this map as complete. If someone else posts an update in the thread then I will make a change.


----------



## powerdaffodils

thinline said:


> TX is out. PASSED (Construction) on 6th TRY!!!!! You read that right. Thank you all for all the support and help.
> I am here to help people to get through this in any way possible. Hundreds of hours of study, thousands of papers and notes, prep course videos, text books....you name it....6 F****G YEARS OF DEDICATION!!!..... My mind was set that this will be my last time regardless of whatever the outcome is. I have never failed in my life until I started taking this damn exam. I do believe now you can do this. Last but not the least, you are still smart and nothing short of what you were yesterday regardless of any outcome of the exam. Let's do this all!!!!!


Great job! I appreciate seeing your dedication. I have failed many times myself so appreciate your comments. it is so devastating to work so hard and then get that failed notice. so thanks, no matter the outcome, I'm still smart!


----------



## IDStruct208

ID is out as of 10:16 am MST 06/02/2021.


----------

